# "Phineas's Dungeon Maps" downloads seem unavailable



## frankthedm

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=73423 



> Phineas Crow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ********************************************
> Update, 06/23/04 (04/16/05 updated download links)
> 
> You can now download all 100 maps in one zip file.
> 
> Phineas's Dungeon Maps o' the Week Pack 1 can be found in the Miscellaneous Downloads section of EN World.
> 
> And here is a direct link to the zip file.
> 
> ********************************************
Click to expand...



The links to the full downloads do not seem to be working.

Temporary fix; http://rapidshare.com/files/130690867/PC_D_maps.zip.html has the maps


----------

